

How do you rid your iPhone of the malicious "Duh" worm? - dabent
http://venturebeat.com/2009/11/24/malicious-duh-worm-hits-jailbroken-iphones/

======
there
i bet apple is loving this.

"see what happens when we don't have control over the apps that run on your
iphones? you get viruses!"

